# expatriate relations



## expatchick

Willing to answer a short survey about your expat experience??? This is for dissertation research! Much appreciated!


----------



## italiarsenal

Possibly, what were you looking for?


----------



## expatchick

Hi!

Great. It is a short web-survey that takes approximately 10-15 minutes. You would answer questions about interactions you had with local employees in the country to which you relocated. You will also be asked to identify one local who will be later asked to complete a similar survey.

By participating you will be entered to win a $200 Visa card. Your contribution will also help in advancing research in international business.

This website does not allow me to post links but if you give me your e-mail address I can send the link to you.

I would really appreciate if you participated and asked other expatriates you may know to participate as well! 

Best regards, 
Shirley Sonesh
Ph.D candidate 
Tulane University 
[email protected]


----------



## italiarsenal

I'm afraid I work for myself so I dont interact with any employees, sorry.


----------



## expatchick

Ah I understand. Do you know other expatriates like yourself that may be more fitting and interested?  Every participant helps! 

Thanks!

Shirley


----------



## italiarsenal

No sorry, making a living as an expat in Italy tends to normally mean finding your own way of making a living, I'm afraid unless u change your thesis that's not much help!


----------

